# 2014 Legal Issues For The Campus Police Officer



## Jax (Apr 16, 2014)

Wheaton College on June 17, 2014.
Open to all Law Enforcement who work with college students, staff or faculty.
Times: 8:00am-12:00 pm
Cost: $45.00 per officer
Highlights: Jurisdiction, Traffic Stops, Criminal Law & Procedure, Administrative Searches
Includes: Manual and 8 months of email updates

If interested: email : 
[email protected]


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Moved to proper section and stickied. For those interested, I try to stick training opportunities as they come up and unstick them after they pass to make upcoming classes easier to find.


----------



## Jax (Apr 16, 2014)

Goose said:


> Moved to proper section and stickied. For those interested, I try to stick training opportunities as they come up and unstick them after they pass to make upcoming classes easier to find.


Thank you very much. I appreciate that.


----------

